# Unusual things our rats do



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to post odd and cute things our rats do  If you have pictures all the better  

This is what happened this morning when I gave two of my girls their baby oatmeal


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

Zelda and Peach would clear out the food bin as fast as possible and set the food in their personal stash. They'd then sleep like this.
(This is Zelda)







(click photo to enlarge)


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My one girl instead of getting out of her pod too eat will streach herself over too grab a piece of oxbow and go back in too eat it I always say your the laziest rat ever lol


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

my favorite is everyone has to have their own stash so they are constantly running back and forth stealing from each others stashes lol 

Wow ... Resourceful rat lol


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol I will have too get a pic of it next time. She also loves power grooming Peanut and he squeaks like crazy when she does it


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

Peach slept on top of the water bottle and Zelda slept in a tiny food bowl. 







Sorry for the crappy quality. I didn't want to wake them so I tried to take the picture from across the room haha.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Is that your current cage? Two girls came to me in that cage and I upgraded them immediately its a small cage  The picture is super cute though


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> Is that your current cage? Two girls came to me in that cage and I upgraded them immediately its a small cage  The picture is super cute though


No, I had them in that one when they were younger. They really liked to climb, and it was the only affordable multi-story cage offered by the nearby pet stores. Once I noticed that they started staying in the house in the bottom rather than on top (like in the picture), I upgraded them to a low but wide cage and included many toys and a hammock. Unfortunately, they destroyed the hammock after only a day (this is why we can't have nice things ) so it stayed as only a single level cage, but with plenty of toys and things to climb on.

Zelda is much less mobile now so all I have for her is her little castle house, low to the ground food bowls and water bottle, and a hanging chewing kebab within easy reach. She and Peach never played with many toys, even though I got them all kinds, so I figured this was enough.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Willy often sleeps on her back with all of her feet in the air.. or directly on my face. Such a snuggle bug.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

??? Most of my girls are normal - except _Bad Rat_! You won't believe this ... she grabs her Oxbow or Cheerios and jumps into the cat's nasty litterbox to eat! Ewwwww  LOL! I suppose she wants to make darn sure that nobody follows her. Even the cat's like _"Dude, that just ain't right."_


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey! This one isn't all that funny its more odd, I got my 7 week old rat aloe last week and got another rat from the same place same cage but 6 weeks old this week and aloe had does wee's on me and my boyfriend before but never does now and mantra the little new one has never pee'd on us. Does any one know maybe why they don't ever seem to wee on us anymore! 
Ps! not complaining though


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I got this nice expensive pair of sunglasses for my BDAY. And I lost them for over a month could not find them anywhere. Was going through the boys toy basket and what appears my sunglasses. Well last night I caught my guy trying to make off with them again.















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

I just discovered today that Zelda likes to use my hoop earrings as a hoolahoop. While I'm wearing them. Unfortunately she is too big and repeatedly gets stuck, and just sits there confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha I could seriouslys just see that. When I wear earings mine try too pull it out of my ear and let me tell you I squeal lol!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

My girl Vivi LOVES to try and get into my boyfriend's mouth. I don't know what it is about him, but every time his mouth is near her she tries to pry it open to shove her head inside. XD


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

When my rat Storm was a baby she would either eat all her food, or stash it, and then go around and pick up all her poo and put it in the food bowl. Im glad to say that she has now stopped doing it.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Cupcake&Candy said:


> ??? Most of my girls are normal - except _Bad Rat_! You won't believe this ... she grabs her Oxbow or Cheerios and jumps into the cat's nasty litterbox to eat! Ewwwww  LOL! I suppose she wants to make darn sure that nobody follows her. Even the cat's like _"Dude, that just ain't right."_


This rat is my hero.


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

SIN_sarah said:


> When my rat Storm was a baby she would either eat all her food, or stash it, and then go around and pick up all her poo and put it in the food bowl. Im glad to say that she has now stopped doing it.


I would love it if my rats did this, less cleaning lol


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> My girl Vivi LOVES to try and get into my boyfriend's mouth. I don't know what it is about him, but every time his mouth is near her she tries to pry it open to shove her head inside. XD


Hes's trying to groom his teeth, my cousin has some rats that are OCD they keep climbing into her mouth (well trying to anyway) and then they give her a manicure and then clean around her ears, climb on top of her head and groom her hair, is like a spa, and only once they've done that, will they lay down and sleep, it's really cute because they sigh and then flop down on you. Hahaha, don't worry, it's odd but they are must trying to clean his teeth  tell him not to worry  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Speaking of litter boxes, one of mine likes to eat in their litter box.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

my rats... oh, my rats... those goofs dont know how to use, ahem, _go down,_ the ladder between the levels of their ferret nation, so the sleep up top and have no problem getting up, but in the morning i have to bring them down so they can drink, use their litterbox and laze in thier favourite hammock. The thing is, they will only ever sleep in the top section. N_ever_ in the bottom.


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Chillzone68 said:


> I would love it if my rats did this, less cleaning lol


It was pretty good and did make it easier to clean but as soon as she went in a bigger cage it all stopped. she pretty much litter trained herself LOL


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

Sometimes I'll sit in front of the cage and put arm in while I play on my phone or something, and my boys, Sev and Zeke will play around on my arm and shoulders. But one of Zeke's favorite things is to play peek-a-boo. We both duck down below the top of my arm, then I pop up and say "Peek-a-boo!" then as soon as he pops his head up, I put mine down. Then just keep repeating until he starts grooming my arm. It's adorable!


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

My rat Ezio will go all the way to the bottom of the fn, rip a long strip of newspaper off the floor, then carry it ALL the way to the top of the cage, tripping on it several times, just to stuff it inside a hammock, and repeat. even though there is newspaper up there by the hammock. lol


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

My ratties are just spiteful about the litterbox! They always purposefully land their poops right outside the box. So I thought I'd get them a bigger box and… they still do this. 
They also like to give me manicures and they will only eat sunflower seeds from the mixed foods, so I have to give them oxbow too. Stuart also runs her teeth across the bars along the length of the cage… 
*Sigh*


----------



## Cypher (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine are fairly sane so far, although, especially when I first got her, Knives would constantly scale the walls of her cage. She never uses the ramps to go up, just climbs the walls. And when she's out she tries to climb everything else too...


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I was looking at this and thinking "hmm, my rats are weird but I can't think of anything they do" and then I walked over to the girls cage and Jess was practising a new sleep position 










I took that picture well over an hour ago and she still hasn't moved!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

trematode said:


> Speaking of litter boxes, one of mine likes to eat in their litter box.


My Jimi does this too! As soon as I give him a lab block he prances over to the litter box and eats it there. Luckily he doesn't stash food there, he just likes to sit in the litter while he eats haha


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Babs, that picture is adorable!

My rats like to sleep on their heads, too! And everytime my rats yawn they always stick their right arm out lol


----------



## steviej1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

C.R. likes to hang from the pod


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I've seen a couple of my ratties sleep on their heads. It's so cute and weird.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ampersand sleeps on her belly with her head tucked underneath. Thisbe sleeps in the litter box with half of her floppin on the outside like the little guy in the space pod two posts previous


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh and cora always and i mean ALWAYS sleeps where she can see whats goin on


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I figured out today that my rats like to eat the lipstick off my lips. They kept trying to lick and chew my lips lol

And whenever I'm getting ready for work Thatcher has to be involved in EVERYTHING. He has taken a liking to "helping me put my eyeliner on" lol


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

I love all the silly things rats do. My oldest of two likes to play a game with me. I use fleece and the bottom of there cage and put the wire frame on top of it, she'll pull the fleece through the wires and I'll pull it out and she'll continue doing this until I let her out of the cage lol. She only ever does it if I'm near the cage. The other rat's favorite spot to sleep is right on top of my Wii. So cuuute


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Rasputin likes to go after my piercings. I've heard it's pretty common of rats, but it makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I got my hair cut this weekend into a spikey-on-top look that takes hair wax to maintain. Apparently, fancy name-brand hair products are a tasty delicacy for New Mexico ratties. OMG all 4 kiddos attacked my head Sunday - digging, ripping, nibbling AND um, _bruxing ! _It seemed to be a happy attack.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh this thread gave me a good giggle! Nibs likes to climb to the top of the cage and then use the top bars like monkey bars [only her front paws] and sometimes will spin around with just her front paws like she is in the olympics haha Clarice doesn't do anything too weird that I can think of haha


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

one of my rats LOVES candles! (not lit ones! they would never be lit when they were free roaming) but she likes to eat them! When shes out we have to watch all the candles and make sure we catch her (though we asked the vet as we were worried and she said its ok as long as they dont have certain chemicals etc in which these dont) . Wherever we put the candles she will find them and try to eat them - so strange. There is no hiding candles from her!!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I will have to watch mine with candles...I love burning them but blow them out if I am taking my rats out. 

As for the head sleeping, my mice and gerbils do that, I haven seen my rats do it...yet!

I dont know if this is weird at all, but my rat Edgar absolutely loves my..."elbow pit". I often hold him with my arms crossed so he can walk back and forth on them and snuggle me. He seems to believe that there is something amazing behind the crack of my elbow, and always shoves his little head in there, he ends up on my back...and then I usually bend over so he can run all over my back. We now call elbow cracks "going to Narnia"...lol


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

My roommate's 2 female rats had a habit of crushing into the food bowl to sleep.









The beige one Rita also has an obsession with stealing paper. Everytime she steals one in a Russian accent we yell PAPURRRR. 









And this isn't really weird, more like cute maybe. But Castiel has a thing for sleeping on or under my Nala plushie.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know how he's comfortable lol


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Those are super cute pictures, Sillydogthegreat!


----------

